# St. Louis: ICE



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone know of any bulk salt suppliers in St. Louis or near it?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

must be plenty of supply down there because one of the loacals pulled a load out of STL


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

contact BEEMEN trucking


----------



## accentlawn (Nov 17, 2007)

Yeah, we've got plenty of it now. How about dropping some snow off and hauling salt back?


----------

